# Mayor of Prescot's Charity Christmas Concert



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Robert Howard’s newest choral composition, ‘Alleluia,’ will receive its first public performance on Thursday 7th December. It will be performed by Prescot Parish Church Choir as part of the Mayor of Prescot's Charity Christmas concert.

The meditative work was dedicated to the memory of choir member Gerald Dyson, who passed away in October 2016.

The concert also features Scratch Brass Ensemble and four other local choirs and will take place in Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA. Tickets are £5 on the door (Under 16-year olds are free with an accompanying adult). Tickets include festive refreshments and all profits will be donated to the Mayor's charities which include Willowbrook Hospice, 1st Prescot Scouts, The Roy Castle Lung Cancer Foundation and The Owen McVeigh Foundation for children with leukemia.


----------

